
Digital Ocean Management Interface Down - DoubleMalt
https://cloud.digitalocean.com/login
======
fooey
The new alerts system they rolled out yesterday must have been a little too
much of a good thing

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-
monito...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-monitoring/)

------
mlinhares
We're working to fix it, status page should reflect this soon.

------
DoubleMalt
On [https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/) they
report everything working and suggest to open a ticket, but
[https://cloud.digitalocean.com/support](https://cloud.digitalocean.com/support)
is down, too.

~~~
apocalyptic0n3
Status page is throwing a 406 now, too. Looks like my site on DO is up and
running, though, so it's just their tools that are down

~~~
DoubleMalt
Yeah, my containers are humming along nicely, too.

~~~
nailer
DO has containers? I thought Droplets were Xen VMs.

~~~
tylerjd
He probably meant droplets, they are KVM VMs.

~~~
DoubleMalt
Containers in my droplets ;)

------
peter_retief
I think I broke it

~~~
max0563
Damn you

------
konart
Switch to firefox today on my office machine and was amazed to see developers
tools opened instead of a page, lol.

